# Never Snowboarded Before



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know about Austria but around here lessons are only 1 or 2 hours... so you don't waste the day with the instructor - you get a couple hours of lessons than you can go out the rest of the day on your own and practise. 

I've read it lots on here that people who have even snowboarded for a couple of years find an hour lesson helpful.

I have only been out a few times myself but once i was getting a lesson from my brother (who was a great teacher) and now i have one booked through my local hill for next week.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Lesson is worth it.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

cifex said:


> Lesson is worth it.


The 1hr 1.5 you are with the instructor is worth it. 

Do a private lesson if you think you can jump past certain steps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok so it looks like I will get some private lessons. I can get a half day private lesson for 2 people for just a little more money than I would pay for 2 peoples group lessons..

So I will get a private lesson for me and my son together..

thanks for the help guys!!!


----------

